# Camp perry bound



## HoosierIS (Feb 21, 2014)

A buddy and I are heading up to camp perry today. Fished Sag bay and Green bay a ton . I figure its time to hit the erie eyes. I`m sure there will be some that know me from the name. Always lookin for some new friends and fishin buddies. Say Hi if your in the area. 
Hoosier


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Please say your joking? I wouldn't step foot out there after the weather we have had the last few days not to mention it's been raining and blowing at 40+ mph since last night at 8. I got out we'd and the crack was falling apart and so many soft spots. My buddy that has fished erie almost 20years had to have his quad pulled off the bottom and lost all his gear. Use common sense. Not to mention it's gonna be a slop home out there.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Not sure if you plan on fishing today but use caution . The conditions will not be good with 50 mph wind gusts and warmer temps . Good luck and be safe 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I'm saying ohiobuck. Crazy somebody would even think about going today. It's blowing so hard here and I'm only about 10 mins from the lake.where there was 18" of snow yesterday is now a pond. I can only imagine what that lake looks like now. Gives me shivers thinking about somebody going out there. I'd put 100$ on it they are the only ones.


----------



## HoosierIS (Feb 21, 2014)

We are driving up to day to take a look around and fish tomorrow.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

That's even worse in my opinion man wouldn't even waste your time it's not worth your life out there. Not to mention the currents that roll thru there and all of our rivers are at flood stage or above.all I'm saying is if something were to happen it would not be good for the ice community. If you have an air boat be my guest but your crazy if you ask me wanting to go out after 4 + days of above freezing temps and all the warm rain we just got. Looking isn't gonna help you when your in the drink calling 911 I want out again just as bad as you but not worth my life or my freinds.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Read the thread this weekend on here and you'll see everyone is in agreeance it's not gonna happen till next week again. If then don't try an be a hero. That's how people get killed. You can't tell what's under that mess.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just be prepared that Saturday could be a bust too. Strong winds still predicted for saturday. Drove through a lot of water on the roads this morning. Just imagine how much is on the ice right now.


----------



## HoosierIS (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replys. Will definatly use a lot of caution. Might just have to check out some other spots


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have an airboat you should be ok. you'll have to anchor it down so it doesn't blow away though. Why you would risk your life for your first trip on Erie Ice. When most locals say they will be staying off for a few days you should take a hint that it won't be fun getting out or back in.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Walleyes make some people crazy


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Crazy is getting up every weekend day at 4:00 a.m. to go sit in a hut with your buddy to try and catch a fish that you can buy at the store.

Putting your life in danger while doing ti is STUPID. JMHO


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

HOOSIER-would love to hook up and fish with you. but I'm out till Tuesday!
just not gonna be fishable till it locks back up and then it's a crap shoot. 
If you guys hang till then shoot me a P.M. here or on I.S. stay safe!!
mdrobny on I.S.


----------



## HoosierIS (Feb 21, 2014)

Threeten, 
might end up stayin a couple extra days, see how things go. There are a few others that fish sag and GB with me that might be up sunday or Monday. Weather depending of course.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Ill take that 100.00 bet . There will be people out that dont know any better . Always is and always will be ,

Dwayne


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

It's going to take a lot more rain and warmth than what we've had to ruin 1.5' of ice. As of now the western basin is locked so the wind shouldn't hurt it much either. My concern is next Tuesday when ice breaking starts.


----------



## WackNstacK (Jan 27, 2014)

litg8r said:


> It's going to take a lot more rain and warmth than what we've had to ruin 1.5' of ice. As of now the western basin is locked so the wind shouldn't hurt it much either. My concern is next Tuesday when ice breaking starts.


Did they say where the breaker is docked at now. I know they said the tugs location but am wondering where the breaker is originating from. If the breaker comes accross the lake from the west we will be in a world of hurt

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

is involved . Just a Tug and Barge .

Dwayne


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Tug comes from Cleveland

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WackNstacK (Jan 27, 2014)

WalleyeWiz said:


> is involved . Just a Tug and Barge .
> 
> Dwayne


Ohh ok. No wonder I didn't catch that when I previously read the press release. 

So in actuality the only guys effected are the Catawba crew?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't follow the ice breaker on the internet. But on Monday before dawn we could see what looked like an ice breaker leading a freighter, a few miles behind, heading west out past N Bass and W Sister. The first boat had flashing lights and the second had solid lights. 

I'm only posting this as information to consider and not to cause alarm or discussion.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you realize how much ice current can eat under these conditions? Just 4 years ago in 1 night with NO rain or NO temp change the ice went from 10" to 2." Thank God we were walking and spudding as we walked out or else there would have been 5 wet guys to say the least. With all the warm and rain and water puking in from all the rivers I can only imagine what the current is like...flat out scary and I would hate to see someone lose their life when you know its happening. Don't want to preach to the choir but listen to theses guys talking on here. They know what they re talking about. Hopefully with all the cold weather coming starting Sat night and being in the teens for highs and single digits lows for the coming week and next weekend we might be able to get out one more time or more...we ll see?????? After 20 years of doing this ice thing out here Ive learned a ton with a ton to go but you need to respect this lake or it will bite you square in the rear at best and take your life at worst....BE SAFE


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

Well put Pistol. Just hope these guys take your advice.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Should I PM you my address for the 100.00 bucks ? 11 vehicles out at Crane right now .

Dwayne


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Well those are some brave guys guess I'm gun shy and my life and others are worth more than a few fish. A lot can happen in my opinion but hey I don't know much. Just think when 90% of the people are posting they wouldn't go id take that as my hint I want to fish anther day and not have to call 911 for a rescue.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope those guys make it in safe and report on the conditions they are on. Are they on an airboat? Or on quads or sleds, does make a major difference. Thats fine with me and more power to them, they can be the guinea pigs...lol their report if they post one should be interesting...


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Bring your float suits boys................. You crazy's may need em........... Best the day may bring for you, thee wettest ride you ever seen, when you arrive you will be standing in 8in of water n jig a few eyes up................. Worst the day may bring, you and your friends are getting jigged up............. WAIT, everyone of us wants to go but we aint for a reason


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Pistol, You are right, been playing out there for 45yrs. Some folks dont get it..sad to say, but those are the guys you read about..like I said..those walleyes makin folks CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

You gotta be hungry and an animal to be out there in those conditions. Oh, and a little crazy! With those winds an airboat will have a rough time...tough to steer. Hope nobody makes the news. No fish worth it!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I bet there was 2-4's on top of the ice today in certain spots. No thanks.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

4dabucks said:


> Crazy is getting up every weekend day at 4:00 a.m. to go sit in a hut with your buddy to try and catch a fish that you can buy at the store.
> 
> Putting your life in danger while doing ti is STUPID. JMHO


Its the lifes of rescue teams trying to go get them and then they run back out and get their equipment and get stranded again. 

Many sleepless nights when we had to shut down the road on Catawba to land choppers when 300 get stranded. 

Wait till a chopper goes down then go ahead and call marcy Kaptur and tell her about ice fishing economy.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just think, if ya do get a biggun thru the hole, if it comes unbuttoned, it will simply swim away !!! Now that will be a picture worth takin !!!


----------



## BILLHILLY (Feb 25, 2009)

there will be people out there that know better too!!!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

When 300 were rescued there also was no ice east of the islands. Someone please tell me where the ice is going to blow to. No one on this site guide or not has ever had erie ice cover like we have this year. Don't get me wrong I wouldn't of went on erie today but stop the madness please. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

There is quite a bit of open water between the islands and the ice to the east now. Worked in Avon lake and watched ice float past all day yesterday


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

I thought the big rescue was due to strong south winds and a gap caused by an ice cutter.? Pushing ice to the north people and all...


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

guys rode East to get around the crack with no problems . 

Dwayne


----------



## WackNstacK (Jan 27, 2014)

WalleyeWiz said:


> guys rode East to get around the crack with no problems .
> 
> Dwayne


It was the ones that just sat there that made it into a media frenzy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

WackNstacK said:


> Did they say where the breaker is docked at now. I know they said the tugs location but am wondering where the breaker is originating from. If the breaker comes accross the lake from the west we will be in a world of hurt
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 The tug Ohio. You can track it here: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-81.7224/centery:41.49163/zoom:8/mmsi:366956530


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

even if the ice sets up in the middle of next week the water should have little to no visibility. tried to fish these conditions many years ago and it was a waste of time and money. it will take some time for the water clarity to improve.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

ggcanteri said:


> even if the ice sets up in the middle of next week the water should have little to no visibility. tried to fish these conditions many years ago and it was a waste of time and money. it will take some time for the water clarity to improve.


Funny everybody has been concerning themselves with the logistics of getting out considering the recent weather, but this is one of the only posts where anybody has concerned themselves with the conditions if and when guys do get back out. Very valid point in my way of thinking. We were planning a trip for this coming Friday or Saturday, but I'm going to have to give some serious consideration as to the water clarity after all this melt.
Anybody care to elaborate on the time it takes to settle out after a major melt event?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

ggcanteri said:


> even if the ice sets up in the middle of next week the water should have little to no visibility. tried to fish these conditions many years ago and it was a waste of time and money. it will take some time for the water clarity to improve.


It totally depends on where you fish. I didn't fish today, had a class, but everyone I talked to in several different areas said clarity was fine. The melt off and break up of the rivers several weeks ago did nothing to the clarity where I was fishing. The ground is frozen solid and the runoff was mostly rain and melting snow, not as muddy. There still catching perch in Sandusky Bay and you would think it would be too dirty to fish.


----------



## HoosierIS (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm kinda wondering how many of you went out today. If not to bad, limits had by us both. Not to mention didn't find a bad pice of ice anywhere from the shore to sister to green. I can appreciate ya being safe, but man this was some good ice. Lots of solid and lots of runs that the tires were breaking thru an inch or two. Not a big deal. Wind could have been easier, but again not a big deal less you just don't like wind. never popped the shanty all day. Had a great time met a bunch of good guys who also limited out. With the way a lot of posts said "don't do it". Glad I did,just wish more would have been willing to help instead of try and detour. Thanks


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm kinda wondering how many of you went out today. If not to bad, limits had by us both. Not to mention didn't find a bad pice of ice anywhere from the shore to sister to green. I can appreciate ya being safe, but man this was some good ice. Lots of solid and lots of runs that the tires were breaking thru an inch or two. Not a big deal. Wind could have been easier, but again not a big deal less you just don't like wind. never popped the shanty all day. Had a great time met a bunch of good guys who also limited out. With the way a lot of posts said "don't do it". Glad I did,just wish more would have been willing to help instead of try and detour. Thanks


My buddy went out of crane creek and talked to 5 groups and there were no limits caught. Could you give some details for us buckeye guys? He was fishing North of A can and caught 8 between the 4 of them.

Thank You


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Hoosier people were trying to help its called CARING for your fellow fisherman. You say this is your first time up here, well most of the guys postiing dont do it have fished this lake their whole lives and have seen it all and they didnt want to see YOU ON THE NEWS!!!!! Glad you did well and didnt have any problems as opposed as to making the news. When guys start going out, trust me they ll report but until that time it would be best just to assume they dont feel comfortable going out yet.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

many of us who have ice fished Erie for years know and respect the dangers of the lake.We were just trying to keep Hoosier from being one of unfortunate fisherman to have a bad or deadly experience.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Why did you even come here ? Plenty of threads on the board your a mod on and advertise it here in your name . Guys lets go to that site and sign up with a name with @ohiogamefishing.com and see how long before he deletes it. 

Dwayne


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

WackNstacK said:


> It was the ones that just sat there that made it into a media frenzy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No it was the donut dipper sheriff that did that, the coast guard rounded them all up and made them stay put right there in one big group. They wouldnt let anyone leave to run east to get off . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

